# Excel Werte aus comboboxen übernehmen



## Filterman (26. März 2004)

Hi,

wer kann mir schreiben, wie man Werte aus comboboxen an Excel-Zellen übergibt?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## DBoemler (30. März 2004)

Hallo!

Zur Übergabe der Werte aus einer Combobox den nachfolgenden Code in die entsprechende Userform einfügen. Der Wert wird in die jeweils aktuelle Zelle übergeben. Soll der Wert nicht in die aktuelle Zelle eingefügt werden, muss der Eintrag in der Prozedur "ÜbergabeAnZelle" entsprechend geändert werden.




Public CBBereich As Range
Public Zelle As Range
Public ws As Worksheet

Private Sub ComboBox1_Change()
ÜbergabeAnZelle
End Sub

Private Sub UserForm_Initialize()

Set ws = ThisWorkbook.ActiveSheet

'Auflistungsbereich der Combobox definieren
'auf dem aktuellen Tabellenblatt im Bereich C1:C7 stehen die Werte,
'die in die Combobox eingelesen werden
Set CBBereich = ws.Range("c1:c7")

'Combobox mit Werten füllen
For Each Zelle In CBBereich
    If Zelle <> "" Then
       Me.ComboBox1.AddItem (Zelle)
    End If
Next

'Combobox auf den ersten Listeneintrag setzen
Me.ComboBox1.ListIndex = 0

End Sub

Sub ÜbergabeAnZelle()

'Übergabe in die aktuelle Zelle
  ActiveCell = Me.ComboBox1.Value

End Sub

Gruß 

D. Bömler


----------

